#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Pattaya immigration 90 day rule change

## dirtydog

*Pattaya immigration 90 day rule change*  
PATTAYA immigration, Jomtien soi 5, has announced with immediate effect that long stay foreigners needing to report their address every 90 days must now bring written proof of their address. In the past, they have simply filled in a form confirming their present address and this was acceptable to the immigration officer. 

In the rule change, foreigners must now bring a paper or document which illustrates that they are living at a specific address. Evidence could include a Thai driving licence, a utility or similar bill (if it names the foreigner), a rental agreement, proof of ownership of a condo, vehicle ownership document etc.

Only one such paper or document is required to show the immigration officer. The new rule has been brought in because, in some cases, foreigners at the 90 days check-in have apparently been giving an address at which they were no longer resident. "It is important that foreigners give us their up-to-date address where they are actually living," said one officer. 

The main people affected are one year visa holders and those possessing a work permit, but the ruling applies to anyone who is still in Thailand 90 days after their previous registration. The fine for failing to register on time is up to 2,000 baht. 

Pattaya Today Newspaper and Information about Pattaya

----------


## Stubi

Does anyone know what happens with this 90 days reporting if you leave the country and come back? The lady at the immigration in Pattaya told me that you have to show up at the date in your passport. On the internet I found that the counting starts without doing anything with 1 again when you enter the country. A bit confused now...

----------


## Thetyim

^
The lady at Immigration is talking nonsense.
It starts again when you re-enter the kingdom

----------


## NickA

> in some cases, foreigners at the 90 days check-in have apparently been giving an address at which they were no longer resident.


Well, since they weren't checking, they could have been giving any old address.

----------


## Thetyim

This is a load of bollocks when you think about it.

With some of those documents listed you have to provide proof of residence to get.  This is a letter from immigration.
So to get a DL you get immigration to prove your address and then use the DL to prove your address to immigration   :Smile:

----------


## NickA

> This is a load of bollocks when you think about it.


Well, yes, the whole thing is.... and I have thought about it :Sad:

----------


## CharleyFarley

All the fukkin bills round here are paid by me, but my name doesn't exist on any of them.

----------


## Spin

> So to get a DL you get immigration to prove your address and then use the DL to prove your address to immigration


Exactamundo, I have a thai driving licence with an address that they "confirmed" by er, me telling them that was where I lived. I dont live there anymore so of course will be showing that to immigration as my proof of address :Smile: 

Or maybe not, as I dont do 90 day reporting nor do i live in Splattaya.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

If the TM47 is done by post surely the post paid envelope one sends with it is itself confirmation of abode ?

----------


## dirtydog

^Ahhh, but that way they aint getting you to jump through loops and navigate hurdles, so no, why should they accept something as obvious and easy as that, I mean you could have got some nasty evil farang criminal to send off your application, they then could bring in that the envolope has to be sent back on reciept of posting, but no, that could still be the evil nasty farang scum criminal sending it back for you, much better to have a 4 year old Thai driving license from when you lived somewhere else to prove your residence, and don't forget the photos of your wife, your kids, your wardrobe with loads of clothes to prove you live with your wife, also a hand drawn map so even the village idiot can find your house, foking hell, what are we doing here.....

----------

